# Truss Rod Wrench



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone seen one like this available in Canada other than from StewMac. I’d prefer not to have it shipped in and end up paying a ridiculous amount for a $10 wrench.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How about an off-set screw driver?

off-set


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> How about an off-set screw driver?
> 
> off-set


yeah, I have some of them but the shaft part is too long so need to remove the pickup. Also, the stew Mac tool has one blade that is twisted 45 degrees so you can pick up where the 90 degree blade runs out of travel as it buts up against the body in that access groove.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't found a good alternative to that one. 

If you find something else let me know, but the right tool is indispensable.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I going to order a couple. I need one too. If you still need one by the time they go to Sweden & back........ I'll have one extra.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Have you tried a paint can lid opener? I have one that works really well for my heel adjust Fenders.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's exactly the sort of thing I see in the Stew-Mac catalogue and end up making for myself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why does that look like it shouldnt work?

I have two heel-adjust guitars and am very intruiged. Pretty sure I gotta capo and pull the necks though.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/hosco-phillips-head-truss-rod-wrench/


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Anyone seen one like this available in Canada other than from StewMac. I’d prefer not to have it shipped in and end up paying a ridiculous amount for a $10 wrench.
> 
> View attachment 332834
> View attachment 332835


Find someone with StewMAX and get it with free shipping and no duties or taxes. It may take 3-6 weeks but I regularly buy stuff like this. I am torn regarding the environmental impact but usually get over it quickly. ;-) 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Silvertone said:


> Find someone with StewMAX and get it with free shipping and no duties or taxes. It may take 3-6 weeks but I regularly buy stuff like this. I am torn regarding the environmental impact but usually get over it quickly. ;-)
> 
> Cheers Peter.


It's bizarre and shameful. They send stuff halfway around the world to save 5 cents. I'm no raging environmentalist but I think it's worth taking a stand on such practices. The costs for all are ultimately much more than the savings for Stewmac and its customers.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

zztomato said:


> It's bizarre and shameful. They send stuff halfway around the world to save 5 cents. I'm no raging environmentalist but I think it's worth taking a stand on such practices. The costs for all are ultimately much more than the savings for Stewmac and its customers.


This is where carbon taxes might push the costs towards the most direct route rather then the lowest cost one. In not a big fan of this sort of tax but it might be applicable here.


----------



## sisidori (Nov 12, 2017)

Solo Music Guitars! StewMac is dead to me!



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/hosco-phillips-head-truss-rod-wrench/


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Regular screw driver, in angle, may often work.

Wardo, $10 invest for a more than $1000 guitar, why not.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

sisidori said:


> Solo Music Guitars! StewMac is dead to me!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/hosco-phillips-head-truss-rod-wrench/


This tool is too big.
I'm happy to know this store. Thank's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> That's exactly the sort of thing I see in the Stew-Mac catalogue and end up making for myself.


With a vise or a pair of vise grips it takes what, maybe 5 minutes to make one and cost $5 at the most? Might even find something at say Princess Auto. I had a few ratcheting ones that needed a little more than 5/8" room.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes is easy to make one if you have the right tools and piece of steel, not aluminium.
Many people have just a hammer and screwdriver.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Latole said:


> This tool is too big.


I was wondering about that - even though they show it being used w/out removing the neck and state that's what it's for nevertheless it does look a bit big to me.

Have you ever used one of these or is it just your impression that it's too big.

Never heard of this store before but it's near me so I will probably get one of these from them unless it doesn't work well w/out removing the neck


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I must admit it is my impression. I may be wrong too.
Lucky this store is close to you


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Latole said:


> This tool is too big.
> I'm happy to know this store. Thank's.





Wardo said:


> I was wondering about that - even though they show it being used w/out removing the neck and state that's what it's for nevertheless it does look a bit big to me.
> 
> Have you ever used one of these or is it just your impression that it's too big.
> 
> Never heard of this store before but it's near me so I will probably get one of these from them unless it doesn't work well w/out removing the neck


I have this tool. I just checked it with an Allparts neck and a 1972 tele neck. Fits fine in both. It's a snug fit in the Allparts neck but it does work.
It also fits easily between a tele neck pickup and the neck for adjustment without taking off the neck. A strat will be another story because there's never enough cut out in the pickguard and rarely is there a space cut in the body in front of where the truss rod nut is.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I could easily do the job with a phillips #1screwdriver,

I have to admit that if I could get this tool near my home I would buy it. I love the tools, I have hundreds of them.
When I go to Toronto ... after covid-19

Right now;


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

zztomato said:


> I have this tool. I just checked it with an Allparts neck and a 1972 tele neck. Fits fine in both. It's a snug fit in the Allparts neck but it does work.
> It also fits easily between a tele neck pickup and the neck for adjustment without taking off the neck. A strat will be another story because there's never enough cut out in the pickguard and rarely is there a space cut in the body in front of where the truss rod nut is.


Ok, thanks for the information.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Latole said:


> I could easily do the job with a phillips #1screwdriver,
> 
> I have to admit that if I could get this tool near my home I would buy it. I love the tools, I have hundreds of them.
> When I go to Toronto ... after covid-19
> ...


Yeah, I have lots of automotive tools and if the nut was seized I could put some to it with a torch ... lol.

I need a bunch of strings and that store has them so I will get the wrench while I'm at it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

With a grinder it is esy to make one from these angle screwdriver set you can buy for few $


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw these low profile units, not sure of they'd work.


















ANEX Ultra Low Profile Offset Screwdriver Set 3 Piece, 90 Degree Straight Slim Plate for Tight Area, Made in Japan, Black : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


ANEX Ultra Low Profile Offset Screwdriver Set 3 Piece, 90 Degree Straight Slim Plate for Tight Area, Made in Japan, Black : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca





There's a few pages of them here...



Amazon.ca : offset screwdriver


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am about to do my Ph.D. dissertation on _"Truss Rod Wrenches 1760 to 2020"_ . 
Thanks to everyone for their contribution.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I am about to do my Ph.D. dissertation on _"Truss Rod Wrenches 1760 to 2020"_ .
> Thanks to everyone for their contribution.


A quick look in my toolbox and here’s a ******* fix for your PhD dissertation. Quarter inch wrench and a bit although might need to shorten the bit just a little .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Quarter inch wrench and a bit ...
> 
> View attachment 333120


Presenting a preview of the 2020 "_Wardo Wredneck Wrod Wrench_"?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wardo said:


> A quick look in my toolbox and here’s a ******* fix for your PhD dissertation. Quarter inch wrench and a bit although might need to shorten the bit just a little .. lol
> 
> View attachment 333120



To wide, it won't fit


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Latole said:


> This tool is too big.





Latole said:


> To wide, it won't fit


I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

+1 

By repeating the same thing I will end up being right Ah! Ah!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Tests this morning on my '52 RI American made Tele

1-Wrench too big for more than 1/32 inches.
2- To adjust truss rod nut , you need to push and hold tight screwdriver bit in the truss rod nut ; you can't do that with this tool.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

moderate application of a grinder to the sides of the box end will solve the "too wide" problem

a touch of crazy glue to the bit where it touches the wrench . allows pressure to be exerted 

soak new tool in water afterwards to remove bit ... or use epoxy if you want it to be permanent.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

oldjoat said:


> moderate application of a grinder to the sides of the box end will solve the "too wide" problem
> 
> a touch of crazy glue to the bit where it touches the wrench . allows pressure to be exerted
> 
> soak new tool in water afterwards to remove bit ... or use epoxy if you want it to be permanent.



To much work and headache as a phillips screwdriver work fine or to save $10


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m just gonna get the tool from that solo place.

The box end with the phillips bit was just to derail @greco ‘s doctrinal endeavours .. lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sometimes ya gotta work with what ya got at hand.

personally , I'd grab an old phillips and a torch ... put a bend in it after heating .


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I’m just gonna get the tool from that solo place.
> 
> The box end with the phillips bit was just to derail @greco ‘s doctrinal endeavours .. lol



Where are you located? Surely not Texas? I just ordered two of these from Stew Mac with free shipping. Generally if you keep it around $20 you will not get charged duties, taxes, or brokerage fees. I'll go out and buy some more LED lightbulbs to offset the carbon emissions from the Stew Max circuitous shipping route! ;-)

Regards Peter.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Latole said:


> To much work and headache as a phillips screwdriver work fine or to save $10


I put 9s on this guitar last night and the relief has dropped back to pretty much about where it should be.

i’ve never adjusted a heel truss rod before and might just end up using a screwdriver if it needs a quarter turn. Since the screwdriver kinda goes in at an angle it’s not gonna get a good bite on the rod adjustment so I was wondering if you need to back off the strings so that it takes a little less torque to turn the adjustment and therefore less chance of the screwdriver slipping.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I put 9s on this guitar last night and the relief has dropped back to pretty much about where it should be.
> 
> i’ve never adjusted a heel truss rod before and might just end up using a screwdriver if it needs a quarter turn. Since the screwdriver kinda goes in at an angle it’s not gonna get a good bite on the rod adjustment so I was wondering if you need to back off the strings so that it takes a little less torque to turn the adjustment and therefore less chance of the screwdriver slipping.



I desagree, use the right screwdriver as I show at answer #21

Phillips screw driver work for me. I do truss rod adjustment on few guitars with.
I do a lot of truss rod adjustments on any kind of guitars and two complete russ rod replacement.......

If your guitar never had a truss rod, neck may need it.
Truss rod adjustment is a must once or more a year to keep guitar in top shape and for easy playing


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Silvertone said:


> Where are you located? Surely not Texas? I just ordered two of these from Stew Mac with free shipping. Generally if you keep it around $20 you will not get charged duties, taxes, or brokerage fees. I'll go out and buy some more LED lightbulbs to offset the carbon emissions from the Stew Max circuitous shipping route! ;-)
> 
> Regards Peter.












I just received my two truss rod adjusters from Stew Mac - Stew Max free shipping. 5 1/2 weeks but free shipping.  I guess that is COVID for you. I have ordered lots of stuff and most would come 3 - 5 weeks pre-COVID. So I guess it depends on how bad you need it. I bought a Mighty Mite neck from them and paid Can$25 extra and had it in 3 days. There is the decision. These wrenches are tiny. You do not realize it from the picture. Basically a piece of twisted aluminum. They are tapered at the end like a slot screwdriver though.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that's too funny. I ordered from Stewmac also when this thread started. I got mine yesterday. Post marked Sweden of course


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

When I order from stewmac I make sure to buy something long like a piece of fretwire or doweling. That way it becomes too costly for the shipping via Sweden and it goes FedEx to me within a week.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Due to this thread I ended up buying one from Stewmac. LOL Not sure when it is coming though.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

zztomato said:


> When I order from stewmac I make sure to buy something long like a piece of fretwire or doweling. That way it becomes too costly for the shipping via Sweden and it goes FedEx to me within a week.


That's great. I have to try this. Thanks for the tip.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Chito said:


> Due to this thread I ended up buying one from Stewmac. LOL Not sure when it is coming though.


I'm gonna say January 11th. Maybe we should get a pool going?? 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Silvertone said:


> View attachment 339250
> 
> These wrenches are tiny. You do not realize it from the picture. Basically a piece of twisted aluminum. They are tapered at the end like a slot screwdriver though.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Curious to hear how hard the aluminum is on these...any blade twist??


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

loudtubeamps said:


> Curious to hear how hard the aluminum is on these...any blade twist??


It says steel on the website. It just has an anodized finish that looks like aluminum. It is very stiff and about 1/16" (-0.06") thick. One end angled about 45 degrees the other straight and tapered at the end like a slot screw driver. Out of more than 50 reviews the lowest score was 4 out of 5. I think it will be a good tool.

Regards Peter.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I just wait until I have a larger order with Stew-mac and then use FedEx for it. Yup...brokerage sucks but at least it gets here in less then a week. I try to avoid buying from them and use Solo Music Gear or NextGen to support the local business up here instead.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

PBGas said:


> I just wait until I have a larger order with Stew-mac and then use FedEx for it. Yup...brokerage sucks but at least it gets here in less then a week. I try to avoid buying from them and use Solo Music Gear or NextGen to support the local business up here instead.


I just bought a neck and pup ring and there was no brokerage and no tax. Came FedEx. It's hit and miss. I also just bought a large blank of Korina and again no brokerage, no duties, and not taxes. Last month I bought 4 blanks and there was duties, taxes, and brokerage. You could just roll the dice, I guess??

Cheers Peter.


----------

